# Does your cat play fetch like a dog?



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

Our cat sharky (a russian blue) started playing fetch with a toy mouse when we adopted him. We hear this is a trait of the breed...but we had to tape it for people to believe it! His obsession is now bottle caps...to the point of BRINGING them to us relentlessly in bed each morning, night and in the mdidle of the night...he'll do it for hours if you'll humor him...

He just loves to play fetch like a dog. See YouTube video. DO your kitties do this ? or something like this?I'd love to see your photos, hear stories or share any funny anecdotes!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, book has a fuzzy round toy that he loves to play fetch with. He'll bring it back as many times as Im willing to throw it. It's always at my feet or on the bed with me.


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

We play a game with mine - we throw a soda lid (it's the only thing he'll fetch) and he runs and gets it and brings it back. He only does that maybe five times. Then he runs and grabs it and hides it under the dust ruffle...what is that thing called? the bed skirt? Anyways, he hides it under there five or so times and then brings it to another place a few times. It's funny.


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes. Snoopy fetches (hence the name). 

I love it. He usually gets tired after a couple go arounds and stops bringing it back to me or only brings it halfway. The other cats look at us like, "That is too much work." One of the others (Ziggy) plays fetch with himself... he tosses toys back and forth across a room.


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

My kitten totally fetches. He loves it, and he'll go for hours. 

My childhood dog that I had for 15 years never got the hang of it, but at 15 weeks my kitty was a pro


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

is this something that just comes naturally to some cats, or do you kind of teach them/show them how?
mine doesnt but that'd be cool if he did! XD


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My cat Waffles plays fetch all the time, but only with his squishy soccer balls.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Most of mine play fetch, though I rarely video it

This is Anastasia





And Charlotte when still with her breeder


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

*@ Coyt === INMO Cats fetching..*



coyt said:


> is this something that just comes naturally to some cats, or do you kind of teach them/show them how?
> mine doesnt but that'd be cool if he did! XD


Hi Coyt, your cat profile pic is totally adorable! in my humble opinion, I don't think you can "teach " a cat to fetch..I think it's something that they just do on their own.....perhaps youcould encourage them to do it by rolling a ball however we have two cats asyou saw in my vid...sharky the fetcher and princess who comes in for a cameo....they're totally different....she hasno idea how to fetch..she sees him do it at least a hundred times a day and couldn't care less about it...we've thrown toys/ bottle caps to her and she likes chasing strings SO MUCH better than fetching that's "her thing" she just turns her head as the bottle caps whiz by...so....i'm thinking that it's just an innate thing.....we didn't even know that sharky could do it..i didn't even know cats knew how until sharky walked over to my husband and dropped a mouse toy on his hand...so my hubby threw it and then the game took shape! but you sure could try it...try it with free things like a bottle cap, a rubber band, a small ball...see what happens...


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

Also just wanted to say all your videos and stories are SO SO awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! your cats are so pretty and special!! we belong in a very special club  thank you for sharing and would love to hear more stories!


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

coyt said:


> is this something that just comes naturally to some cats, or do you kind of teach them/show them how?
> mine doesnt but that'd be cool if he did! XD


He taught me! Like I said, I had a dog that didn't fetch so I certainly had no expectation of a cat playing fetch. 

One day he jumped up on the couch and dropped a toy in my lap. I threw it. He brought it back. I can't just throw things though. He has maybe a 20% fetch rate if I start the game. 100% if he starts it by bringing me the toy.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I've had several cats play fetch. Both my Red Boys (now bridge Angels) played fetch all their lives and my little black cat plays fetch, but only sometimes not daily like my others did.

However cats don't play fetch "like a dog". They are cats, so they play fetch like cats.


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

lovetimesfour said:


> I've had several cats play fetch. Both my Red Boys (now bridge Angels) played fetch all their lives and my little black cat plays fetch, but only sometimes not daily like my others did.
> 
> However cats don't play fetch "like a dog". They are cats, so they play fetch like cats.


that sounds so cool that your bridge angels both played fetch!! and *LOL* when i said "like a dog" i meant it as a metaphor only b/c dogs are more typically known to play fetch!!  however now i'm seeing that our kitties are very talented!


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes! We have two year old Bengal brothers, and they love it. Funny thing is they each have their "own" toys.

Phaelan has a little squirmy wormy, and a rabbit's foot. Phineas has this hard plastic ring (much sturdier than a milkring, they shred those). Fetching involves throwing the toy down stairs (second floor to first or first to basement) and the boys dashing down, and bringing it back. Sometimes they bring it up immediately, sometimes they play with it for a while and then bring it up.

Both cats have brought their toys to us while we are getting ready in the morning, or just sitting in the kitchen, and will drop it at our feet. Phaelan tends to be more enthusiastic about fetch, and Phineas doesn't like playing when his brother is. And neither boy will play with the other's toy!

There's never a dull moment in a Bengal household.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

*sure does*

my cat is regular street mutt adopted at petsmart, but he plays fetch with anything lightweight and plastic, like rings from milk, small bottle caps, nerf gun bullets. in fact, this is his favorite game he can play for hours. i usually watch tv and throw his toy and he brings it back. he also likes to put his toys in his bowl with water and fish them out. i also taught him to sit by command and walk next to me. i can say "gosha sit" and make gesture just like for a dog and he sits, same with walks. i think cats can be trained just like dogs but they have more independent mind. sometimes if he doesnt feel like sitting he wont sit. but he sure will do for a treat lol


----------



## krzyk (Sep 14, 2012)

Cherry only kind of plays fetch. I've only had her for a week. I have a dangler toy that she loves to play with. She likes to pick it up and carry it around sometimes. So one time I just threw it a few feet away and she chased after it (naturally). I figured she would just wrestle it at the spot it was dropped, but I was surprised when she picked it up and brought it back. She doesn't drop it at my feet, but she brings it over so she can wrestle with it some more. Not sure if this will lead to more official fetching.


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG! all your kitties and stories are so wonderful! I thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures  !!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

My kitten, Gadget loves to play fetch as well.


----------



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

My kitten Ozzy loves to play fetch! I didn't think other cats did it too lol.
He only plays if you throw his toy mouse up the stairs, he'll run up the stairs, pick it up and come back down with it  So cute.


----------



## fannymae (Sep 6, 2012)

My Blue Russian also plays fetch. His recent favourite is a pink feather "boa" type toy with a bell on it. He'll bring it to us, wait for us to throw it, then retrieve it and bring it back. It's so cute!!


----------



## Penguin_Dreams (Sep 28, 2012)

My boy will play half a game of fetch. He runs after whatever I throw but when he catches up with it he just looks at me as if to say, "ok, what now?" Then I walk over to the thing and throw it over to the over end of the room. Lather, rinse, repeat. Great exercise for both of us. The girl just sits on the sideline watching like we're both crazy for not just taking a nap.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hmmm, mine don't really fetch but they like to chase a ball or toy if I throw it. Then they'll put it on the floor and pretend to ignore it, or stare at it until I walk over and pick it up to throw again. But they don't bring it to me. They fetch about as well as my last dog. LOL. She'd run get it, and then run around and around the yard. I'm going, Bring it here! Come, girl, come on! And she's laughing at me and running laps around the yard expecting me to chase her. Sometimes she would drop the ball and keep running like she didn't notice she dropped it, then realize she didn't have it and go sniffing around for it. Genius, I tell ya! LOL!


----------

